# Andalusia and police fines quota



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just been advised by an Englishman living in Andalusia that against the wishes of the police unions, they are required to process a personal quota of fines on motorists. Has anyone else heard of this? I will be entering that district in the next couple of days, so it is of some interest to me.
For what it is worth, the people I was speaking with added that the overloaded guest workers were unlikely to be stopped, as they would not have the cash to pay up but this sounds more like urban legend.

Alan


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

It's been going on for several years now mainly with the Guardia Civil because the government cut their budget. Speeding is their main cash cow.Watch out for unmarked vehicles parked up with on board radar near towns where limits can reduce 2or 3 times in the space of a few hundred metres.. I was done 2 year s ago 70Euros for doing 65kmh in a 6O limit .I was in a UK reg car but all they were interested in was money even had a card reader so that I could pay on the spot.Mind you we and the officers all had good laugh as they tried to copy my UK address correctly on to his PSION.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

They [the cops] will be well skint in our area of Andalusia then.

Hardy ever see one........... :?

..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

It's been going on here in Valencia for a couple of years. Started with trafico and now the guardia are at it. Not just foreigners but the locals are fair target. 
Latest is parking near waste bins and if you get out of car to dump rubbish bang fined if wearing shoes with no heel.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"and if you get out of car to dump rubbish bang fined if wearing shoes with no heel. "

Is that a wind-up? Is it just when you're dumping rubbish you have to wear heels?

All my shoes have "heels" or the heels on my feet would get cut to pieces

What's the legislation/Order then?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been told that the shoes / sandals need to be attached by straps to be legal. E.g. Crocs with the straps on around your heel are legal for driving but with the straps folded forward are not.
Things like flip flops or mules would also be illegal to drive in.
I suppose there's a kind of logic to this because it must be easy to slip.

Friends who live in the Comunidad de Valencia have told us that the police sometimes watch near the car parks of supermarkets selling British products and catch people there.

As others have said, it's all to do with the police being forced to raise more money.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Telbell said:


> "and if you get out of car to dump rubbish bang fined if wearing shoes with no heel. "
> 
> Is that a wind-up? Is it just when you're dumping rubbish you have to wear heels?
> 
> ...


No it's not a wind up you must have a heel on your shoe.
Also if they see that you wear glasses to drive they will ask you to produce your spare pair again another fine for not having spare glasses.
I could go on.

This is in Valencia comunidad other areas may be different.along with different laws.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The inference there, probably unintended, is that the police are particularly targeting Brits. That is not the case.

By far the most popular/numerous "Nicks" have been locals captured near beaches and leisure facilities and add-on's when stopped for other moving motoring offences.

There was a publication some time ago when those who had been nicked and others who had driven in flip-flops etc. admitted experiencing some sort of event when driving in that type of footwear.

It's nothing to do with topping-up fines. Flip-flop and strapless footwear is probably the most common footwear worn down here and does need the attention it has been given for some time now ……

It used to be the norm for young scooter riders to roar around without helmets. Heavy policing and big fines have largely ended that. I have also noticed that the elderly chaps don't load the bikes so much as they did and I haven't seen a whole family out for the evening on a scooter for ages. All down to effective policing…….good!

I read only today about the huge increase in cyclists stops and the consequence in fines…….and no, the newly introduced helmet law up-date is not the reason, mostly the cyclist are being fined for what they like doing best and many consider a right i.e. ignoring traffic signs and lights, riding on the pavement, riding in no-ride areas and speeding……...yes speeding etc.

There probably is here in southern Spain some sort of quota or nick rate [most likely in the UK as well], an effective way to get them [cops] off their bums and out of the air-con and do what they are paid to do ……….

Anyway, anything that ads to the demise of crocks gets my vote :lol:

..


----------

